# Robot con placa solar



## luna555 (Abr 27, 2007)

Hola quiero construir un robot sigue linesa , pero quiero que funcione con una placa solar , la cuestion es que con los dos motores y el picaxe , no creo encontrar una placa solar pequeña y que me de ese voltage , si alguien sabe en donde puedo encontrar una placa solar que me de la suficiente energia para el robot , se lo agradeceria.


gracias


----------



## rafael hernandez (Jul 1, 2007)

Hola es muy difícil que consigas un panel solar que te proporcione la corriente necesaria, pero te aconsejo que utilices el panel mas potente que consigas con las dimensiones que tu requieres y lo conectes a una batería recargable, asi cuando incida luz sobre el panel la pequeña corriente incapaz de mover el robot cargara tu bateria y asi si podra moverse tu bot.
Puedes usr un interuptor para que la bateria carge y luego pueda ser usada esa criente o tanbien puedes haser algo un poco mas complejo usando un comparador de tensión y cundo la bateria carge el robot funcionara automatica mente, claro no se cuanto sepas de electronica, ojala me entiendas lo que te digo, algo un poco mas sencillo es usar diodos semiconductores de los comunes que se usan en las fuentes de alimentacion  1N4007  por ejemplo, colocando varios en serie sumas la tension de umbral de cada uno y asi cunado la bateria supere cierto voltage la corriente cruzara los diodos y le indicara al circuito que la bateria ya esta cargada, tambien puedes mesclar las dos cosas que te e dicho.
Otra forma es usar dos baterias y con un interruptor o los circuitos que te mencione anterior mente bayas alternando las baterias asi puedes usar una bateria mientras la otra carga y tu robot podria andar sin detenerse a cargar claro que pesaria mas por los dos paquetes de baterias 
Espero esto te sirba de algo o tye de nuabas ideas, si nesesitas las planos telos paso con gusto


----------



## Alejo GS (Oct 27, 2007)

Hola Rafael

Sera Que Nos Puede Decir Como Es La Coneccion De Los Diodos 1N4007 Seria Muy Interesante Esa Forma Que Nod Dijiste Para Ponerlo En Mi Microbot.

Muchas Gracias!


----------



## rafael hernandez (Oct 30, 2007)

Hola mira el 1N4007 es un diodo rectificador, tiene dos terminales uno es el katodo y el otro es el anodo, el primero es el positivo y el segundo es el negativo 
estos diodos se poralisan en forma inversa osea el positivio para el negativo y el negativo para el positovo 
fisicamente tienen una rayita en un extremo que rodea a todo el diodo eas rayita la conectas al positivo y el otro al negativo del circuito 
te aconsejo que aberigues mas es muy sensiyo y en los diagramas se ve claramente cono se conectan si tienes un diagrama de algun robor


----------

